# 1990ish AIRMAN PDS185S-602 - Need Mechanic/Technitian



## AirmanArizona (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm wanting to connect with a mechanic or technician who has worked on older AIRMAN brand air compressors. Need help finding a replacement for a 185 cfm compressor airend for unit most likely 30 years old. Any ideas who could help?


----------

